
Wikimedia looking to change to a CC license  - vaksel
http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Licensing_update
======
andrewl-hn
Well, it's not really unexpected: when FSF updated their Free Documentation
License they made a change to allow a transition to CC just because Wikimedia
Foundation asked. Personally I like Creative Commons more for non-software
content just because the license text is easier to read, besides the diagrams
they show on their site are very helpful.

Their CC-GPL badge is broken, though. Here:
<http://creativecommons.org/license/cc-gpl> they wrote 'GPL 2 or later' and if
you click through to human readable version the 'or later version' clause
disappears: <http://creativecommons.org/licenses/GPL/2.0/>

------
ZeroGravitas
It's a vote. So if you've got an account and have edited more than 25 times
then go take part.

